# Pinarello Prince Di2



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

I love the Prince Frameset. But $15,000+ for a bike is madness. Am I crazy? Or do others share my sentiment? I only think 23 of them hit U.S. soil. I could be wrong. Is anyone getting one?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Read another poster say he purchased the frame set in question (color) w/out the Di2 of course from the UK. I may have gone Di2 but none were available when I pulled the trigger - (2 weeks ago).


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Why would anyone put Shimano on a Pinarello. Its disgraceful and totally unacceptable. 
Thats just my opinion.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

T-Dog said:


> Why would anyone put Shimano on a Pinarello. Its disgraceful and totally unacceptable.
> Thats just my opinion.


T-Dog I tend to agree with that notion. But as I've ridden both the new Campy Super Record 11, the DA 7900 and the SRAM Red groups, all on Pinarello's, and I have to say that DA 7900 was IMPRESSIVE. It surprised men how smooth and quiet the shifting was compared to Super Record 11. Currently, I'm a SRAM Red fanatic, but that could change as Di2 comes down in price. I really would like to give it a whirl if I could ever afford it one day.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

...waiting for wireless...


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

rhauft said:


> ...waiting for wireless...


With ANT+ or Bluetooth I think it would be feasible.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

The prince that comes with the Di2 is specially modified to fit the Di2 system. If in the future you want to revert back to the old fashion cable system you would need to add items like cable holders underneath the downtube. That's the first thing I noticed when I saw the frame. Not sure if there is anything else... I'm not sure if there's a thru hole for feeding the front deraulieru cable to the front derailuer from underneath the BB.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

master2129 said:


> I love the Prince Frameset. But $15,000+ for a bike is madness. Am I crazy? Or do others share my sentiment? I only think 23 of them hit U.S. soil. I could be wrong. Is anyone getting one?



Here's a great review of the Prince Di2.... http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/

I personally have the "regular" prince with Campy Super Record 11.

The Di2 stuff is truly very cool. It's amazing how fast and how precise it is. That said, I'm still going to wait for Campy to come out with their electronic shifting before I get into that game.

As an aside, I would love to get a pair of the Charisma Clinchers that come with the bike. They are GREAT!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Amass the warchest*

I agree also with IridePinarello and Rhauft.... I want to wait for Campy to come out with their own proprietory electronics. Something says I know it will be wireless also just to top Shimano. Well, at least I can dream it will be wireless.....


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

My friend told me about the Prince DI2 several weeks ago-he saw it personally and he though it rocked. When he told me the $15k price tag, I was floored. I think it's insane to spend over $4k on a bike, under any condition. Even if you are doing fine in this economy and have money to burn, spending that much money on a bicycle is grotesquely extravagant, and just screams "I'm a poseur, look at me." I laugh at 60 year old chubby men with gray hair wearing designer sunglasses whizzing by in a Porsche Cabriolet. I think the person riding a $10k+ Prince fits that demographic.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ping771 said:


> ... I laugh at 60 year old chubby men with gray hair wearing designer sunglasses whizzing by in a Porsche Cabriolet. I think the person riding a $10k+ Prince fits that demographic.



I have this suspicion that they may be laughing at you too...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ping771 said:


> I think the person riding a $10k+ Prince fits that demographic.


...and I think jealousy is a very unattractive trait, at any age or demographic...

~ I'm 50 and I ride a Pinarello ~ *Get over it!*


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

the genie said:


> I have this suspicion that they may be laughing at you too...



And I suspect that his presence would not even enter into their consciousness. 

It's not jealousy, it's envy. The most unattractive of traits indeed.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rhauft said:


> ... jealousy is a very unattractive trait, at any age or demographic...


+1
It's bad for your health too.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry guys, not jealous, nor envious. I just think it's crazy to spend that much on a bike, and I am not a fan of "If you got it, show it." It shows more imagination and creativity to get the most bike for the least amount of money (i.e. selecting parts from different places, etc). What fun is it if you can go and buy the whole store? Obviously there are those who differ, and I knew that my opinion would generate opposition.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ping771 said:


> Sorry guys, not jealous, nor envious. I just think it's crazy to spend that much on a bike, and I am not a fan of "If you got it, show it." It shows more imagination and creativity to get the most bike for the least amount of money (i.e. selecting parts from different places, etc). What fun is it if you can go and buy the whole store? Obviously there are those who differ, and I knew that my opinion would generate opposition.


I hope some day you get the opportunity to own a bike of the standard that the Prince sets. Until you experience the full potential of one of the finest bikes in the world, you simply can't be taken seriously. Now I think I'll go blow some steam off by riding one of my ridiculously over priced euro-trashy Italian works of art. Every time I blow past a dude on a Huffy I'll think of you fondly...


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Sorry guys, not jealous, nor envious...It shows more imagination and creativity to get the most bike for the least amount of money...What fun is it if you can go and buy the whole store?



Really? In that case, go and build yourself a bike for less than $500, and share with us your wonderful experience. But when you write _"...Even if you are doing fine...spending that much money on a bicycle is grotesquely extravagant, and just screams "I'm a poseur, look at me."_in my view you're just another self appointed hall monitor who must tell others what to do, or not to. And of course your opinions are never based on actually riding the gear you criticize, right? Come to think about it, barely a week goes by without another one of you popping up somewhere around this forum. 

Like rhauft, I'll go out and ride the Prince now. I could tell you that I'll think about you while out there, but that would be silly, eh?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

the genie said:


> Really? In that case, go and build yourself a bike for less than $500, and share with us your wonderful experience. But when you write _"...Even if you are doing fine...spending that much money on a bicycle is grotesquely extravagant, and just screams "I'm a poseur, look at me."_in my view you're just another self appointed hall monitor who must tell others what to do, or not to. And of course your opinions are never based on actually riding the gear you criticize, right? Come to think about it, barely a week goes by without another one of you popping up somewhere around this forum.
> 
> Like rhauft, I'll go out and ride the Prince now. I could tell you that I'll think about you while out there, but that would be silly, eh?


My experience as "hall monitor" is having spent thousands of dollars on 3-4 bikes and components, and at the end of the day, realizing that it's just a bike; hearing some of my buddies who have spent tens of thousands of dollars on bikes, and then selling it for a fraction of the original price and lamenting that they could have had as much fun on a bike costing 4 times less. We are all judged by others by the choices we make, whether we like it or not. You are well within your right to buy what you like. I am well within my right to comment on it. I am not saying you are right, I am not saying I'm right. 

Yes, you can tell yourself that you are justified in spending $2k for a Campy Super Record 11 or whatever it costs. But let's be honest about it. At some point that person must be saying, dayham, I spent over $2k on 8 bike parts! You cannot deny that if you spent over $200 on a pair of jeans (and there are many kinds of jeans in that price range) , there would be some people saying that's outrageous. And you cannot deny that they would be reasonable in saying that. And that is all I am saying. My friend bought some all carbon saddle that cost about $400 and I called him out on it. He said yeah, it was too expensive, and tried to justify it by saying it he got some discount on it. The point is, when you spend a crapload of money on something relatively trivial, you end up trying to justify to yourself (not to me) to make it seem reasonable in your mind.

Finally, my comments actually responded to Master2129, the person who started this thread, who asked if it was outrageous to spend $15k on a bike. I think that you can gather from his comments, he shares my opinion. He didn't call people who spend $15k on bikes "poseurs" like I did, but what do you think he would call them, crazy? Based on the way he phrased the question, I am sure he thinks they're nuts, but you did not attack him. Would you attack me any less if I said that people who spend $15k on a bike are crazy?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ping771 said:


> Would you attack me any less if I said that people who spend $15k on a bike are crazy?


Personally, I don't give a ratz a$$ what you think or what you ride. You dropped into the Pinarello forum and insulted every Prince owner that hangs out here with your self righteous holier than thou BS... and then you wonder why eveyone thinks you're an asshat?


ping771 said:


> "spending that much money on a bicycle is grotesquely extravagant, and just screams "I'm a poseur, look at me." I laugh at 60 year old chubby men with gray hair wearing designer sunglasses whizzing by in a Porsche Cabriolet. I think the person riding a $10k+ Prince fits that demographic".


Pinarellos aren't for everyone, certainly not for you. Different strokes for different folks. That's why Specialized & Trek sell more bikes than everyone else combined. Ebay has some great bargains on no-name c/f frames. And there's always Scatante (Performance).
You're free to hang out here and chat, but if you think you can get away with spewing this judgemental crap, you'll not get a pass from anyone here. Tread lightly :skep:


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ping771 said:


> ...My friend bought some all carbon saddle that cost about $400 and I called him out on it.


Now you're talking! Did he wet his pants?

For someone who does not care about spending money, you have an amusing way of inserting a dollar sign in every other line you write. But hey, if you had it your way, we'd all be wearing Timex watches, driving a Ford Focus, and eating Hamburger Helper. 

To some of us, good enough is not enough. We like to explore what else may be out there, and if able, experience the very best in existence—the Prince is a good example. The very best, it's worth noting, does not necessarily mean the most expensive, and those two traits frequently do not correlate. It simply means the very best.

There's no substitute for this experience. One can look all day to pictures of a beautiful woman, but it will never approach what it feels like having her in the flesh. So when we read your patronizing postings about how to spend this or justify that, words like _'grotesquely extravagant'_ and _I'm a poseur, look at me'_. we just smile. We know well that there's no chance we can explain what we experience to someone whose self-defeating limitations effectively destine him to eternal mediocrity.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

the genie said:


> Now you're talking! Did he wet his pants?
> 
> For someone who does not care about spending money, you have an amusing way of inserting a dollar sign in every other line you write. But hey, if you had it your way, we'd all be wearing Timex watches, driving a Ford Focus, and eating Hamburger Helper.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

rhauft said:


> Personally, I don't give a ratz a$$ what you think or what you ride. You dropped into the Pinarello forum and insulted every Prince owner that hangs out here with your self righteous holier than thou BS... and then you wonder why eveyone thinks you're an asshat?
> 
> Pinarellos aren't for everyone, certainly not for you. Different strokes for different folks. That's why Specialized & Trek sell more bikes than everyone else combined. Ebay has some great bargains on no-name c/f frames. And there's always Scatante (Performance).
> You're free to hang out here and chat, but if you think you can get away with spewing this judgemental crap, you'll not get a pass from anyone here. Tread lightly :skep:


I own a Prince and I don't feel insulted in the least bit by ping's posts. You need to just speak for yourself instead of all Prince owners here. Some of us choose not to participate in the usual circle-jerk when you or genie decide to post a picture of your bike for the umpteenth time. Perhaps you tie your self-worth to your bikes just a tad too much. But that's your business.

I'm well aware that the Prince was probably an extravagant expenditure, and I certainly can't claim that I have the cycling ability to fully appreciate the extent of the Prince's capabilities as a frame. I just know that I enjoy riding it, and it motivates me to ride more. That's basically it. 

You seem to be making ping's point for him. Which is rather funny to watch.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> I own a Prince and I don't feel insulted in the least bit by ping's posts. You need to just speak for yourself instead of all Prince owners here. Some of us choose not to participate in the usual circle-jerk when you or genie decide to post a picture of your bike for the umpteenth time. Perhaps you tie your self-worth to your bikes just a tad too much. But that's your business.


Thanks for the free psycho-analysis FF, it's what I live for... 
The money I save on psycho-therapy goes strait back into my fleet of over-priced bikes, exotic cars, motorcycles, boats, planes, Mc-Mansions and of course my super model trophy wife. She and I have an agreement; We call it: Don't Ask, Don't Tell; She doesn't complain about my addiction to shiny bike parts and I don't complain about her addiction to Christian Louboutins (shoes) :blush2: 
Her closet is worth more than my garage  You have your work cut for you. :crazy:


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

the genie said:


> Now you're talking! Did he wet his pants?
> 
> For someone who does not care about spending money, you have an amusing way of inserting a dollar sign in every other line you write. But hey, if you had it your way, we'd all be wearing Timex watches, driving a Ford Focus, and eating Hamburger Helper.
> 
> ...


Of course I care about spending money--it would be foolish to not track each dollar one spends, especially in these times. And considering the economic climate that we're in, and what caused it, Timex watches and Ford Focuses would not be a bad idea.

I'll revise what I said. I think you can agree that many to most people who buy really expensive things probably buy them solely because they are expensive, and who want be seen with that name brand. They really don't understand or appreciate the intrinsic qualities of that item. My comments are directed at those people, and I will not apologize to those people, who I believe are poseurs. And specifically in terms of cycling, I think most people would tend to say that a person riding a $15k Prince in a full Caisse D'Eparne kit like 3 times a month is a poseur. 

Regarding your comments comparing a beautiful woman to a beautiful bike, are you saying that if you cannot talk to a beautiful woman, you at least have an extremely expensive bike that serves as an acceptable substitute? What you appear to be saying is that YOU require the "the best things" in life (however you define the word "best") to overcome mediocrity or other shortcomings. A beautiful bike or wife/gf/fb would still not make a man more than mediocre. In fact, I would say it would make them, as you put it, eternally mediocre, because that person needs material things to make them feel worth more.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

rhauft said:


> Thanks for the free psycho-analysis FF, it's what I live for...
> The money I save on psycho-therapy goes strait back into my fleet of over-priced bikes, exotic cars, motorcycles, boats, planes, Mc-Mansions and of course my super model trophy wife. She and I have an agreement; We call it: Don't Ask, Don't Tell; She doesn't complain about my addiction to shiny bike parts and I don't complain about her addiction to Christian Louboutins (shoes) :blush2:
> Her closet is worth more than my garage  You have your work cut for you. :crazy:


You certainly made my point for me. You've said it all.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> ...the usual circle-jerk when you or genie decide to post a picture of your bike for the umpteenth time.



...Have I shown you this one before?


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ping771 said:


> ... Timex watches and Ford Focuses would not be a bad idea.


So you draw the line at the Hamburger Helper? You're teasing me! Now I feel better about getting the Di2 Prince.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

the genie said:


> . We know well that there's no chance we can explain what we experience to someone whose self-defeating limitations effectively destine him to eternal mediocrity.


This is exactly right. If you've convinced yourself that everyone with a high-end bike is a "poseur" or "crazy" then you have eliminated yourself from the chance to experience something other than "ordinary." 

I'm sure I could enjoy a ride on a $600 generic road bike from BikesDirect.com, but I would never have an emotional attachment with it like I do with my Orbea. I can't walk past my bike without saying "ooooh!, that's a bad mutha...!" I'm not a pro, I'm a recreation rider that enjoys beating my friends that are recreational riders to the top or bottom of our favorite mountains. Am I a "poseur?" 

Everything is relative. I've got $5K into my bike. To some people, that is "crazy", others have that much in their wheelsets! How can you take an arbitrary dollar amount and say that any more than $X is crazy or for posuers?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

the genie said:


> So you draw the line at the Hamburger Helper? You're teasing me! Now I feel better about getting the Di2 Prince.


Okay, that was funny. No I didn't mention Hamburger Helper b/c I forgot. Since I have never had it, I have no idea whether it's cheap or not, but I guess you're saying it's on par with Spam.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

BunnV said:


> This is exactly right. If you've convinced yourself that everyone with a high-end bike is a "poseur" or "crazy" then you have eliminated yourself from the chance to experience something other than "ordinary."
> 
> I'm sure I could enjoy a ride on a $600 generic road bike from BikesDirect.com, but I would never have an emotional attachment with it like I do with my Orbea. I can't walk past my bike without saying "ooooh!, that's a bad mutha...!" I'm not a pro, I'm a recreation rider that enjoys beating my friends that are recreational riders to the top or bottom of our favorite mountains. Am I a "poseur?"
> 
> Everything is relative. I've got $5K into my bike. To some people, that is "crazy", others have that much in their wheelsets! How can you take an arbitrary dollar amount and say that any more than $X is crazy or for posuers?


I am not calling all people who spend more than $5k into their bike a poseur, and I am sure you have said the same thing in your mind about a cyclist at one point in your cycling experience. You're right, I am not the final arbiter on determining what dollar amount is the poseur threshold, but common sense would say there is a line at some point. What I mean by "common sense" is the ordinary person, or to give "poseurs" the benefit of the doubt, the ordinary recreational cyclist. I think the ordinary person who does not cycle would think that $500 is the max they would spend on a bike (that's based on what first time riders tell me they want to spend). I think that based on my observations, the "ordinary" cyclist who is an enthusiast or beginner racer $5k is probably the max. I ride with a bunch of different clubs in all age groups in the NYC area (supposedly the most affluent area), and it's rare for me to see a bike over $5-6k. I will occasionally see an F4:13, a Parlee, sometimes old Colnagos. And my racer friends, none of them have expensive bikes nor intend to get them--they're the ones actually who spend the least amount of money on bikes (even on their non-race bikes), vs some the Wall Street people I sometimes I ride with who have expensive Serottas and Parlees. I used to go to a high end bike shop that sponsored our team (and no I did not buy any bikes from them) and point blank asked the sales rep/acquaintance who in their mind would pay that much for that frame (it was a Colnago EPS), He shifted his eyes in a direction pointing to some paunchy dude looking at some pricey helmets and said with a smirk, "Someone like him." At some you have to admit that there is a limit, whether by your standards or mine, between investing in a hobby vs. outrageous spending. You would be hard pressed to find a person, from pauper to millionaire, from non-cyclist to hard core enthusiast, who will say that $15k on one bicycle is a reasonable expenditure. And I think that is what the original poster of this thread was saying.

And no, you are not a poseur! But my former teammates are harsher than me, and it appears it rubbed off on me. They would say things like "I would ride a Colnago--if I was 50 and weighed 50 lbs more," or "People should not wear World Championship colored helmets and shoes--unlees you're Boonen or Bettini, etc." I am not like that. Call them the un-fashion police.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ping771 said:


> You certainly made my point for me. You've said it all.


Apology accepted! :wink:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ping771 said:


> You're right, I am not the final arbiter on determining what dollar amount is the poseur threshold,


LOL! Now _that_ is funny. Ok, so let's take a poll to determine what the *"poseur threshold" *should be and make it official! 

I firmly believe that the notion of labeling someone a "poseur" based on appearance is fatally flawed. I've been embarrassed in the past by riders that I initially dismissed as poseurs based on: appearance, equipment, gender and other factors. I've learned it's ignorant and hypocritical to do so. Its similar to stereotyping or racism and as such is never a good thing. 

YMMV


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

BunnV said:


> I firmly believe that the notion of labeling someone a "poseur" based on appearance is fatally flawed. I've been embarrassed in the past by riders that I initially dismissed as poseurs based on: appearance, equipment, gender and other factors. I've learned it's ignorant and hypocritical to do so. Its similar to stereotyping or racism and as such is never a good thing.
> 
> YMMV


So true...


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Guys sorry to start a firestorm. It wasn't my intention. To each his own.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

The Glory Cycles review http://glorycycles.blogspot.com was written by a guy who races as a cat 2 and is a top placing Masters 35+. I don't think you would term him a "poseur" by any stretch. He's a shop owner, but he bought the bike to ride, not fondle or put on display, so it actually gets ridden regularly - raced, too.

I've ridden the Di2 Prince and it really is incredible. Definitely the standard in shifting performance and it blows any of the mechanical groups off the road. The only downside that I see is the price, but when the price comes down, it will become standard, I think. Combining it with the ride quality of a Prince creates an unbelievable bike.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

T-Dog said:


> Why would anyone put Shimano on a Pinarello. Its disgraceful and totally unacceptable.
> Thats just my opinion.


Wait a minute here....Isn't prince made in Asia?
If it is what's wrong with putting Asian made components on an Asian made frame???


----------



## MS150 (Aug 1, 2009)

When you say ride quality what exactly do you mean? I am a recreational rider and I love the Prince, not because of the price,but the color scheme and the overall look. I asked a guy in the local bike shop and did some research and found Pinarello to be one of the oldest bike manufactures and one of only a few that still make their bikes (the Prince) by hand.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of a Di2 that I saw. Not dure how many were actually imported but there are 51's,55's and maybe a 56 left.

Cheers

www.southparkcycles.com/princedi2.htm


----------

